# Arrowhead looking pays off today



## Son (Apr 21, 2012)

Walked up on this little Hernando, It was just waiting on me as it sat on it's little pedestal of dirt.


----------



## Son (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## knifeman6785 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice Find!!!1


----------



## dalton257 (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah thats a sweetie. like those micro serrations


----------



## grum man (Apr 21, 2012)

That is awesome. Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## tad1 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love those in situ pics! I felt the excitement of finding it too, thanks!
      JT


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2012)

Heck yea,thats a nice one.I love to see em sittin up on pedestals like that!!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice point and pic. Congrats on your find!!


----------



## beagle pup (Apr 22, 2012)

very nice find


----------



## Son (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Ya'll, it's a fun hobby, and an interesting one as well.


----------



## Bone pile (Apr 23, 2012)

That's a good one
Bone pile


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 23, 2012)

shweet find!!


----------



## Son (Apr 23, 2012)

Already have it in a frame, with others from the area


----------



## dpoole (Apr 24, 2012)

is that ice in the ditch ?


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2012)

Water, we finally had some rain.

Went back and found a few more. Hernando


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2012)

Abbey


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2012)

Broken Tallahassee, Middle Paleo


----------



## Son (Apr 26, 2012)

Early Archaic thumb scraper


----------

